# We had to rush my MIL to the hospital last night



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We had to rush my MIL to the hospital yesterday . They admitted her . Seems ever since my lymes came roaring back, and only been able to make it over every other day, she has declined .
Hubby, God bless him, took over the daily medical stuff, that I normally do, plus all that he does daily. Bless his heart. I had an appt. with a specialist yesterday, that is another story. I took one look at her and could tell she was deydrated. She is on lasix for edema. So, we didn't know this, but the past two days, when she knew hubby would be changing her, she drank very little and hardly ate, so there wouldn't be hardly anything for him to change . She truly does not like nurses coming to the house, but I called 3 days ago, because her ulcerated sores on her legs returned, I had everything but the medicine. The visiting nurses our so nice, but had to speak to her Primary doc. in order to get approval. No call back. 

I called at midnight, just to make sure she didn't get sundown, which sometimes the elderly do, when they are in the hospital. So, I talked to a very nice nurse, who went in and checked on her, and said, she is comfortable, awake and asked for water. Plus, I wanted them to know, although she is 86, she completely has her mind. (actually she is a little spitfire, but she really likes the nurses, and in fact treating them so well so much better than when I was taking care of her....

I had two teeth pulled today, so once again, I am not at the hospital. I really want to know what in the world is causing the edema. This has been going on for 4 1/2 years even when she was quite mobile.
I asked hubby (he is at the hospital now) to ask one of the docs, if he can catch them. I will be up there tommorow, and will be sure as anything, to find out, if hubby can't get any answers tonight.

I just spoke to her, and she is in good spirits, which I am so releived about, she does not do hospitals too well. My heart is in my mouth with all of this.

The one darling thing that happend, when I got home today after having the two teeth pulled is I just layed on the couch, and little Ana, bless her heart, was licking the side of the face where they took the teeth out. Awwww, best medicine in the world.

So please forgive me, if I am not replying to post, and if you could keep my MIL and hubby in your thoughts and prayers.

Thank you so much
Christine


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Christine, this must be so difficult for you right now with all this going on. I will keep you and your husband and MIL in my prayers. Does she have underlying cardiac disease? Sometimes, vascular insufficiency in the lower extremities can cause edema as well. I hope the doctors have the wisdom and clarity to treat your MIL the best they can. :HUG:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Christine))) I wish I could give you a real hug. You're going through so much right now. Of course I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Christine, I'm so sorry you are going through this  Please know that I will keep you, your MIL and hubby in my prayers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor little Sugarplum, too many problems for you right now. Is MIL diabetic? My aunt has had swollen legs, feet and ulcerated sores for over 10 years. She is 92. I think she takes about 12 to 15 drugs, and that half of her ailments are side effects of the drugs. It is just a constant worry with no resolution. Keep your sweet little chin up.:grouphug:

Good girl Ana.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers to you, your MIL and your husband, Christine. Hoping she gets better soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> Christine, this must be so difficult for you right now with all this going on. I will keep you and your husband and MIL in my prayers. Does she have underlying cardiac disease? Sometimes, vascular insufficiency in the lower extremities can cause edema as well. I hope the doctors have the wisdom and clarity to treat your MIL the best they can. :HUG:


Marissa, first thank you so much. Her primary care doc, who I am starting to loose patience (no pun intended) with, which I do agree in one way, if they do, do testing, and she needs something very invasive done, then what? My Dad had CHF, I don't hear any congestion in her lungs, I do notice, when taking care of her, there is some sortness of breath. My Mom has Afib, as well as a pacemaker. There are non-invasive testing for the heart that can be done, and what is frustrating, if it can be treated with meds, why not do that? 

We did have someone come to the house, and do a doppler test on her legs, no problems, getting normal signals, up and down the leg. Then my mind wonders is it her kidneys? Being on this high dosage of lasix just is not good, at least I don't think so. It is getting a bit more difficult to transport her around, we do take her to the gyn, she has a pacery, to keep her uterus in place, sorry, if this is too much information. She has two sons, one being my hubby, bless him, and I would like certain test done, but I guess boys with their Mom, I just don't know. They don't, especially my hubby don't want to do anything that may bother her, but not being very mobile and being on lasix is not fun for her. That's the only med she is on, that and potassium. Thank you for being such a sweetie, and being so kind, and being there. Just so frustrated for her. She as insurance, so I'm not getting any of this. Could they not just do an ultrasound of the heart? Or some other non-invasive test. Four years ago she fell, and we took her to the ER, all they did was treat the skin tear. When we got home, I asked her leg me see your legs, dear God, they were like tree trunks. Then of course, here come the ulcerated sores, and the nurses taught me how to treat them. They completely healed. Then all of a sudden, the legs blew up again, and once again, the ulcerated sores. Sorry, to answer your question, no, medically, she has never been diagnosed with anything, heart related or anything really. She does have terrible arthritis. But refuses to take anything for it, as she read it it could hurt her liver. OMG. 

Hugs, and love to you AND THANK YOU.



MoonDog said:


> (((Christine))) I wish I could give you a real hug. You're going through so much right now. Of course I'll keep your family in my prayers.


 
I felt your darling hug and thank you every so much for it. Means the world.
Lots of love, Christine.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Christine, so sorry to hear this. I will definitely keep her in my prayers and hope that you feel better as well. That Ana, what a sweetie sheiks so in tune to you. Hugs to you dear Christine.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Christine, I'm so sorry you are going through this  Please know that I will keep you, your MIL and hubby in my prayers.


 Thank you so much, I feel so bad posting about all of this, by your love and prayers mean the word.



Sylie said:


> Oh poor little Sugarplum, too many problems for you right now. Is MIL diabetic? My aunt has had swollen legs, feet and ulcerated sores for over 10 years. She is 92. I think she takes about 12 to 15 drugs, and that half of her ailments are side effects of the drugs. It is just a constant worry with no resolution. Keep your sweet little chin up.:grouphug:
> 
> Good girl Ana.


 God love her by lialic friend :wub:, No not diabetic, that I do know. My Dad also had diabieties, so I know what your dear Aunt is going through. God lover her, ulcerated sores for 10 years. Bless her heart. Yes, and good girl Ana :wub:, kissed Mommy right on her boo-boo. Thank you so much, all of your are helping so much, and I apprecitred so very much. hugs and love.



Snowbody said:


> Sending prayers to you, your MIL and your husband, Christine. Hoping she gets better soon.


Thank you so much, means so much to me. Huge hugs.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug: Christine you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I know how much you want to care for her.... I know how hard it is to be sick and want to help....

Praying for you, friend.

Tori


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

TLR said:


> Christine, so sorry to hear this. I will definitely keep her in my prayers and hope that you feel better as well. That Ana, what a sweetie sheiks so in tune to you. Hugs to you dear Christine.


 
Tracey, you are so sweet, thank you so much. Usally it will be Mia, who gives kisses by my sinuses when I have a headache, but little Ana, went right on my chest, bless her and right on the area of my cheek where they pulled my teeth. My face is still numb so I am feeling not pain there, but Ana's little tongue, surely did help. 

Thank you dear Tracey.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Christine, your plate is definitely full. 

Oh Ana, Leo, Mia...come here dears, Mommy needs another kiss please!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> :grouphug: Christine you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I know how much you want to care for her.... I know how hard it is to be sick and want to help....
> 
> Praying for you, friend.
> 
> Tori


 
Tori, God love you, you have been a godsend to me so many times. Thank you ever so much for the prayers. I feel like I'm caring for someone, with my hands tied behind my back. I just pray, they get get to the bottom of it, and it can be treated with meds. 

I love all of you. THANK YOU.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Sorry to hear this Christine, your plate is definitely full.
> 
> Oh Ana, Leo, Mia...come here dears, Mommy needs another kiss please!


 '

Awwww you are so sweet thank you. I tell you the babies, truly are the best medicine. Thank God for them. They even know when one of them is not well.

Hugs and love nd thnk your sooooooo much.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Christine im so sorry all this is happening to u if i were closer i would be there by your side , luv ya xxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Sweet Christine im so sorry all this is happening to u if i were closer i would be there by your side , luv ya xxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


 
Oh dear Anna, I can feel you by side, I really can. 

I think the most frustrating thing is, to her, "well, she's 86, what do you expect". That to me is not an answer. That's her Primary doc's view. I really do like him, but he is wearing on my nerves.

Thank you swet Anna.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Sister Christine - I am so sorry for all that you are going through! You have so very much on your plate. You know you are in my thoughts and prayers always. I am so gla you have your fluffs to help brighten your days and give you some measure of comfort while you have been so busy caring for your MIL an worrying about others. Sending you big hugs. Take care of you, my friend!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Oh Sister Christine - I am so sorry for all that you are going through! You have so very much on your plate. You know you are in my thoughts and prayers always. I am so gla you have your fluffs to help brighten your days and give you some measure of comfort while you have been so busy caring for your MIL an worrying about others. Sending you big hugs. Take care of you, my friend!


 
Thank you so much Hope. Uh oh, just got a report from hubby, MIL is acting up a bit. Does not want to eat, so she was telling hubby to eat it or bring it home to me. He called me, and I told him, no, which he already knew. I told him they account for what she eats and drinks. I told him to tell her that, so then she is trying to tell him, but it in a bag, and put it in my freezer at home. 

She is being so pleasant to all the nurses but a bear, once they leave.

This should be a fun journey.

Love you Hope, hugs, and kisses to Bella. Thank you so much.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- I'm so sorry to read this. I know that you've been taking care of her for a long time and that you love and worry about her.

But right now, you are ill with the Lymes and need to take care of yourself. On top of all that, you had to have 2 teeth pulled. It's good to hear that you had such a good "nurse" at home to help lick your cheek. But you must take care of yourself or you won't be able to help DH or MIL.

I know that this must be very difficult for your husband and I know that you must feel helpless because you're not able to help as much as you normally do.

Sending prayers for your MIL, your DH and most importantly for you. Remember that your MIL is in the hospital and getting the care she needs. Now you need to get to the doctors and find out why the Lymes is hanging on for so long.

Hugs -- you know I'm only fussing at you because I care.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry Christine you have to go through this. It is not easy taking care of an elderly person with health problems. At least your MIL has health insurance. One less thing to worry about. A lot of young people don't realize that health insurance is a must. You don't know what's going to come your way. I can't stop comparing your MIL with my own mother. My mother died last year, she was almost 90. A couple months before, she started getting swollen legs and ulcers on her legs. She had dementia and was in a nursing home. Never was on lasix and was not incontinent until the end. The doctor from the nursing home asked my sister's ok to sent her to the hospital. My sister still regrets giving permission because it prolonged her suffering. In the hospital they patched her back up to a point and sent her back to the nursing home. Some veins in her legs were completely clogged. After that my sister asked the doctor not to do anything more than keep her out of pain. She sent me pictures of her legs, hard to look at them. Lucky for us too, she had insurance and it did not cost us a penny. So, I know very well what you are going through. You are a very good caring daughter in law and your MIL is a lucky lady to have you. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending :grouphug::grouphug:and rayer:rayer:your way.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my, you have so much on your plate right now. I'm sorry. I hope you don't blame yourself for your MIL being in the hospital, because you were too ill yourself to go over and help her. This is not your fault. Big ((hugs)) and prayers for you, your DH, and MIL. God bless your sweet little Ana.:wub: I'm glad she is comforting you..keep us posted.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- I'm so sorry to read this. I know that you've been taking care of her for a long time and that you love and worry about her.
> 
> But right now, you are ill with the Lymes and need to take care of yourself. On top of all that, you had to have 2 teeth pulled. It's good to hear that you had such a good "nurse" at home to help lick your cheek. But you must take care of yourself or you won't be able to help DH or MIL.
> 
> ...


God love you Lynn, and I know it's love fuss :wub:, and bless your heart, oh if I could give you a hug, you know all of this too well. 

I know you are so right and I really appreciate it so much and I love you for it. Just so hard to turn that switch off. But you are 1000% right. I'll be honest, as far as me, and the lymes, I honestly just feel like throwing my hands up in the air. But I won't I promise, but I really appreciate so much what you are saying. Bless you heart, and thank you so much for the prayers. Hugs and love.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> Sorry Christine you have to go through this. It is not easy taking care of an elderly person with health problems. At least your MIL has health insurance. One less thing to worry about. A lot of young people don't realize that health insurance is a must. You don't know what's going to come your way. I can't stop comparing your MIL with my own mother. My mother died last year, she was almost 90. A couple months before, she started getting swollen legs and ulcers on her legs. She had dementia and was in a nursing home. Never was on lasix and was not incontinent until the end. The doctor from the nursing home asked my sister's ok to sent her to the hospital. My sister still regrets giving permission because it prolonged her suffering. In the hospital they patched her back up to a point and sent her back to the nursing home. Some veins in her legs were completely clogged. After that my sister asked the doctor not to do anything more than keep her out of pain. She sent me pictures of her legs, hard to look at them. Lucky for us too, she had insurance and it did not cost us a penny. So, I know very well what you are going through. You are a very good caring daughter in law and your MIL is a lucky lady to have you. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Janine, bless your heart, and your sisters and bless Mom (RIP). Oh please tell your sister not to regret her decision to send her to the hospital, if she didn't she would always wonder. Bless all of you.

As far as insurance, she worked for a company (a big one), and I think they got real "cute" and minimized the coverage, she also does have medicare as a back-up. What concerns me, is my FIL (Pops) was under her plan, and his care was completely insurance driven. What a nightmare. That's why I really feel I need to get up there tommorow, I want to know what if any test have been done.

Again, bless you and your sister, we would have done the same exact thing. Thanks for your vey kind words, support and care. 



lynda said:


> Sending :grouphug::grouphug:and rayer:rayer:your way.


Bless your heart and thank you so much.



aprilb said:


> Oh my, you have so much on your plate right now. I'm sorry. I hope you don't blame yourself for your MIL being in the hospital, because you were too ill yourself to go over and help her. This is not your fault. Big ((hugs)) and prayers for you, your DH, and MIL. God bless your sweet little Ana.:wub: I'm glad she is comforting you..keep us posted.


Oh April, bless your heart, you read my heart, I do feel guilt, but working through it. Thank you so much for your wise words, and prayers, and oh yes, that sweet little Ana, she had to be the first to lick my cheek, usually it's up my nose, LOL, but this time, it was the right where the teeth were pulled.

Hugs and love to you April and your gorgeous girls. Thanks so much. Huge, hugs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and your MIL Christine. It's good that she likes the nurses and she's in good spirits. It's such a shame she's in the hospital but I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Thinking of you and your MIL Christine. It's good that she likes the nurses and she's in good spirits. It's such a shame she's in the hospital but I hope she's feeling better soon.


Thank you dear Brenda, hugs to you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Christine, I am so sorry you have soooo much going on right now. Hopefully the worst is over and all the health issues will straighten out soon:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maisie and Me said:


> Christine, I am so sorry you have soooo much going on right now. Hopefully the worst is over and all the health issues will straighten out soon:wub:


Thank you dear Michelle, I really do appreciate it. Many hugs.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Christine....so so sorry that your going through this. I feel for you and my thoughts and prayers to your husband and MIL....hoping she will recover and be back home soon. I was wondering where you were and thought you haven't been around due to your Lyme disease.

Hope your mouth isn't bothering you too much and you feel better. Please try and keep us posted.

Hugs, prayers to you and your family and we cannot forget Mia, Leo and Ana. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Christine....so so sorry that your going through this. I feel for you and my thoughts and prayers to your husband and MIL....hoping she will recover and be back home soon. I was wondering where you were and thought you haven't been around due to your Lyme disease.
> 
> Hope your mouth isn't bothering you too much and you feel better. Please try and keep us posted.
> 
> Hugs, prayers to you and your family and we cannot forget Mia, Leo and Ana. :wub:


Barbara you are so sweet. Thnk you so much for your prayers, they are so appreciated. 

Think I have been holding all of this in for 4 years, and I can not tell you how much it means to me to have all of your love and support. 

Just to make you laugh, I rode over in the ambulance with my Mother-in-law, and she told me to stop flirting with the paramedics :w00t::HistericalSmiley:, Oh God love her.

I will tell you this, I have NEVER seen a Mother, who breaths every breath for her two sons. She is the most amazing Mother, was the most amazing Mother, and deserves the same in return. No matter how old her "boys" get, they truly are her life. Her world completely revolves around them. And Pops (RIP) was the same exact way.

I promise to keep all of you updated. I was so hesitant to post, as everyone, has things on their plate, but boy am I ever so glad I did.

Thank you ever so much more than my heart could ever relay. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

allheart said:


> Barbara you are so sweet. Thnk you so much for your prayers, they are so appreciated.
> 
> Think I have been holding all of this in for 4 years, and I can not tell you how much it means to me to have all of your love and support.
> 
> ...


You had me laughing out loud with your MIL telling you to stop flirting with the paramedics:HistericalSmiley:......god bless her sole for being such a wonderful mother she sounds amazing!! I am glad you decided to post, I really was thinking about you......hugs!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> You had me laughing out loud with your MIL telling you to stop flirting with the paramedics:HistericalSmiley:......god bless her sole for being such a wonderful mother she sounds amazing!! I am glad you decided to post, I really was thinking about you......hugs!!


LOL that had me chucking too. Honest to anything. Because if anything, she was non-stop talking to them, not me. :HistericalSmiley:

I tell you, I would be on the floor taking care of her legs, and she would say something, and she was serious, and I would just littlerally fall over laughing.

Hugs and love.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Christine i'm so sorry to hear that your MIL is is the hospital. Hopefully they will find what is causing the edema, i can't believe it's been four years and still not knowing the cause would frustrate me to know end and then not hearing from her primary care dr. I will continue to keep your MIL in my prayers. 

I hope that your able to get some relief from the lymes disease and also sorry to hear about getting 2 teeth removed. 

Hugs to you my friend. :hugging:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Christine i'm so sorry to hear that your MIL is is the hospital. Hopefully they will find what is causing the edema, i can't believe it's been four years and still not knowing the cause would frustrate me to know end and then not hearing from her primary care dr. I will continue to keep your MIL in my prayers.
> 
> I hope that your able to get some relief from the lymes disease and also sorry to hear about getting 2 teeth removed.
> 
> Hugs to you my friend. :hugging:


Debbie, thank you ever so much. That is what is frustrating me the most, what is causing the edema?

Love you dearly, and thank you so much.

Hugs, and love,
Christine


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Christine, I have not been able to be online all day ... and, now I see it is already another day (midnight) so, I am just typing this. So, thus, this is why I am late posting to your thread.

I am so sorry about your MIL. However, because she was not drinking fluids (bless her heart, I can understand why she was not) I think it is best she is in the hospital so that they can keep her hydrated and, hopefully, making sure that she is receiving nutritional foods.

As for the edema ... it will be interesting to see what you can find out. The past two years I have had edema in my right foot. Sometimes it almost goes down to normal ... but, this has been ongoing for too long. I swear, that every specialist I have seen asks about it ... but, I still do not have an answer as to what is really causing this. I did have a sonogram done on my legs ... and, no blood clots or signs of circulatory problems. However, my gut instinct is telling me to have more cardiology tests done. I passed the stress test with flying colors (the one, I forget the name, where they inject you with something to make your heart beat a mile a minute!...and, not on the treadmill) However, I learned after listening to President Clinton ... that he, too, passed the stress test ... but, ended up with blocked arteries. My problem is that the iodine contrast dye used for the cath test can be fatal to me. (I ended up in the hospital for a week after an IVP test ... and, later for a scan, the same thing happened, even with drugs to try and counteract the contrast dye} So, I can understand why you are trying to find out what kind of less invasive tests might be done for your MIL.

As for your Lyme's disease. At one point, on top of everything else, I was suspected of having Lyme's. I learned that the treatment schedules vary as to how long you have possibly had the disease. So, treatments with heavy antio-biotics can often take a year or maybe longer. We have specialists in this area whose primary practice is with Lyme's ... so, I trust they know what they are talking about. 

I am so sorry you have Lyme's, Christine. It is yet another disease that can cause so much pain and fatigue. And, then on top of that, you had two teeth extracted ... and, your MIL in the hospital. A lot on your plate, for sure.

Lynn is right ... you must take care of yourself. Otherwise, you can't be there for your loved ones. I know, it's easier said than done. 

I will say prayers for your MIL and for you, Christine. And, bless your hubby for helping so much ... and, sweet Mia for giving you all of those special kissies where your teeth were extracted.

Sending you lots of healing hugs and love, Christine.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee Christine, I am so sorry for what you're going through. My grandmother stayed with my parents, when it got so that she couldn't take care of herself. I was living in the other part if the state and couldn't be there to help her. I know how hard it can be??? Because of my mom's experience with her mom,she and my dad have set up some sort of plan, for nursing help for them when or if they get in the same situation.Take care of yourself and know that my prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Christine, I know you want to get your MIL well ASAP, but at this age it is sort of like my neurologist said to me "we are not exactly working w/a new car here, we just need to keep the old one running.":HistericalSmiley: I guess it should have irritated me, but being a realist I knew he spoke truth. So, please, let the hospital do it's part while you have some respite. 
Lymes disease is a bear, to put it mildly. You need to be healthy for your DH, your pups and your MIL If you can't think about yourself, then please, do this for them. 
We love you Christine and want only the best for you. Please, please know that. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Christine, I have not been able to be online all day ... and, now I see it is already another day (midnight) so, I am just typing this. So, thus, this is why I am late posting to your thread.
> 
> I am so sorry about your MIL. However, because she was not drinking fluids (bless her heart, I can understand why she was not) I think it is best she is in the hospital so that they can keep her hydrated and, hopefully, making sure that she is receiving nutritional foods.
> 
> ...


Marie, GOD BLESS YOU!!!! You haven't received any answers about your edema of your foot. I am with you 100%, in at least the docs consider maybe an ultrasound of the heart. Or at least have them have you go to a Cardioligist, for non-invasive testing. Follow your gut. It may not be that at all, but, bless you, that has to be frustrating on top of everything else. God love you Marie. 

Just recently I keep getting fluid bulding up in my right knee. They drained it, gave me a cortizone shot, had a follow up appt. the day we took my MIL to the hospital and the Doctor (rhumatologist sp), was shocked that the fluid is all back again. She offered a weekly procedure, but I told her I'm going to just hold off for now. She was really nice and I can go back, if it gets unbearable. I go to a Neurologist, in about 4 weeks, he is supposed to be really good, so I am praying for some answers, my fingers are completely numb, as well as other symptoms. I am currently under NO treatment at all for the lymes. To be honest, I'm just putting myself on hold right now, till we can get this MIL thing straightend out, and also am looking forward to seeing the nureologist. 

Marie, bless your darling heart. Thank you so much for your loving words, and prayers, you are a complete sweetheart. Love you Marie.



Furbabies mom said:


> Gee Christine, I am so sorry for what you're going through. My grandmother stayed with my parents, when it got so that she couldn't take care of herself. I was living in the other part if the state and couldn't be there to help her. I know how hard it can be??? Because of my mom's experience with her mom,she and my dad have set up some sort of plan, for nursing help for them when or if they get in the same situation.Take care of yourself and know that my prayers are with you and your family!


Bless you dear Deborah, that must have been so difficult for you. That is our plan, once we get her home. MIL does not like that at all, but the nurses are awesome, and have taught me so much. Thank you so much for your prayers, many many hugs to you.



edelweiss said:


> Christine, I know you want to get your MIL well ASAP, but at this age it is sort of like my neurologist said to me "we are not exactly working w/a new car here, we just need to keep the old one running.":HistericalSmiley: I guess it should have irritated me, but being a realist I knew he spoke truth. So, please, let the hospital do it's part while you have some respite.
> Lymes disease is a bear, to put it mildly. You need to be healthy for your DH, your pups and your MIL If you can't think about yourself, then please, do this for them.
> We love you Christine and want only the best for you. Please, please know that. :wub:


Oh dear Sandi, I love you with all my heart, and you are right, bless our dear babies, the odd thing is, when I am doing the normal daily routine with them, I don't feel a thing, other than so much love for them, and so blessed to have them.

Sandi, you are right, let the hospital do it's thing. But I am now having flashbacks to when we were taking care of my FIL. He was under the insurance my MIL has, which should be great. BUT, my FIL's care was totally driven by insurance. His house doctor even admitted to me. That's another long story.
I get what your nerulogist is saying, I truly do. The docs tell my Mom the same thing, and she is 76, there are days she can't even get out of bed, she is so tired. That's another story, sorry.

After remembering what my FIL went through, I told hubby, I bet you 10 to 1 they discharge her more than likely tommorow, recommend a short term care unit, for PT, which is wonderful, but how can you do PT safely, if you haven't done any test, to see if her heart is up to it. I'll see what happens today.

I guess my point is, don't treat, the end result, when you have no idea what is causing the problem in the first place. 

Thank you all so much again, and my babies are the best medicine, bless their hearts, I am pacing myself, it was at hubby's insistance that I go to the dentist, which I am glad he did.

My mother has heart problems, but gets all the needed test done, and from there, they give her the proper medicine to avoid, complications.

I guess my point is, having edema (although the swollen has gone down), having ulcerated sores is very painful, and can be dangerous, being on lasix every day, is not fun. Being 86 is not an answer for me. What is causing it? Maybe their is a med, that will help the route cause, so she doesn't have to go through this.

Once again everyone, thank you ever so much, from my heart, all of you have been a godsend.

Love you and and will keep you updated.

Much love and gratitude,
Christine


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Christine, having dealt with a few people close to me ( most elderly) and have seen that sadly, one must 'be on their toes' in dealing with the medical field today. have seen some wonderful care for these people and have seen some outright 'neglect'! 
An example: One lady in rehab , a diabetic,..the son had to constantly demand her Blood glucose be tested! WHAT!!!??? that is elementary! YET!! nurses said Dr had to 'order' and he had not! This came when she got 'out of it' they had to call ambulance.. and her BG was down in low 40s!!! :w00t:

Another case hosp. personnel told family that elderly lady was not a candidate for rehab.. nothing more they could do at hospital .. so advised nursing home. Family said no way.. they vowed no nursing home and would bring her home and arrange help. She had been in a few weeks for sepsis, became very weak. PT said she couldn't comprehend 'direction' thus no rehab. She also has slight dementia. For instance if they said lift right leg 10 times she might do the right. They were facing her and showing with their leg...well, hello???!!!!! she was following their "mirror-image' and lifting the leg on same side they were demonstrating!!
Upon getting home... family did the same thing , trying to do some exercises with her. But.. they tapped the leg they wanted to lift and she did fine. There were a few other things that just seemed they were 'washing their hands' of her. 

Have several times seen where they ( medical field) tend to want to 'patch' but not get at the cause of things. Were it not for family 'hounding' to get to source of problem, they would have continued to just do minimum care. 

Now I want to say, having my mom having been a nurse and my dear sister was nurse ( both passed now) as well as some dear friends... all wonderful, intelligent and caring medical professionals. They too would often get frustrated sometimes and said you have to stay on top of things! 

I'm sure this new world of insurance companies 'dictating' care has a lot to do with it and it shouldn't be!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Christine, having dealt with a few people close to me ( most elderly) and have seen that sadly, one must 'be on their toes' in dealing with the medical field today. have seen some wonderful care for these people and have seen some outright 'neglect'!
> An example: One lady in rehab , a diabetic,..the son had to constantly demand her Blood glucose be tested! WHAT!!!??? that is elementary! YET!! nurses said Dr had to 'order' and he had not! This came when she got 'out of it' they had to call ambulance.. and her BG was down in low 40s!!! :w00t:
> 
> Another case hosp. personnel told family that elderly lady was not a candidate for rehab.. nothing more they could do at hospital .. so advised nursing home. Family said no way.. they vowed no nursing home and would bring her home and arrange help. She had been in a few weeks for sepsis, became very weak. PT said she couldn't comprehend 'direction' thus no rehab. She also has slight dementia. For instance if they said lift right leg 10 times she might do the right. They were facing her and showing with their leg...well, hello???!!!!! she was following their "mirror-image' and lifting the leg on same side they were demonstrating!!
> ...


 
Terry, God love you. You are one special lady, I am so sorry to hear about Mom and your darling sister. Bless them both. Please, when you are up to it, don't forget, to let me know, if you are comfortable about your lymes. Terry, huge hugs to you and from my heart, thank you, and sending so much love.


************************************************************

First, just want to apologize for my "dizzy spell" last night. We will leave it at that. But it is from my heart.

I can not thank each of you, for your loving support, whether spoken, or just in your hearts, Bless you all.

The are moving my MIL to a short term care unit, She is having kitten, cowls and giraffes. Hubby is up there now, and getting the brunt of it. I told him COME GET ME. This way she can divert it to me. God love her. So the plan is, as they are taking MIL to the short-term rehab, hubby is coming to get me, and we will take it from there.

From my heart, thank you everyone so much. All of you are in my heart and prayers. Thank you for your kind hearts and sharing, what had to be some very painful memories, just to help me. I love you dearly.

Okay, at 5:30 EST the fun begins.

Love you all,

Christine


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Christine, you have so much on your plate. I wish I was there to help you a bit! When you mention the edema, a couple of things come to mind. 1- Medication side effect (could be from something she has been on a while or a combo of anything new. Some of the meds can definetly cause it.) 2- Cardiac - Yep an Echo of the heart is definetly in order. I'd request the one also that covers the neck, chest area and the leg. Even though you may not want to proceed with anything invasive based on the findings, there could be medication etc that could improve the heart functions (my Dad passed with CHF and I have a heart condition as well). I would also recommend re-testing to make sure she does not have a UTI. The elderly develop these VERY quickly, so getting one done (even if one has been done recently) is still in order, especially since she has dehydration issues. Are they also offering her popcicles, flavored icey's etc? Sometimes it's easier to get seniors to sneak in their fluids that way. The other backwards trick we used in healthcare was to offer a peanut butter (or something like that) kind of snack....it makes them thirsty! Whatever takes, because dehydration can cause all sorts of problems. I don't know if any of this will help, but the info can't hurt. Lifting up a prayer for you!

BTW, these Malts seem to have a 2nd sense about things ~ You mentioned Ana kissing your face after dental surgery. Bella knows when my heart is acting and she will come and check on me (even if I haven't told anyone that I'm feeling bad). She also becomes a mother hen if I'm laying out in the sun too long lol! Smart babies!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Christine, you have so much on your plate. I wish I was there to help you a bit! When you mention the edema, a couple of things come to mind. 1- Medication side effect (could be from something she has been on a while or a combo of anything new. Some of the meds can definetly cause it.) 2- Cardiac - Yep an Echo of the heart is definetly in order. I'd request the one also that covers the neck, chest area and the leg. Even though you may not want to proceed with anything invasive based on the findings, there could be medication etc that could improve the heart functions (my Dad passed with CHF and I have a heart condition as well). I would also recommend re-testing to make sure she does not have a UTI. The elderly develop these VERY quickly, so getting one done (even if one has been done recently) is still in order, especially since she has dehydration issues. Are they also offering her popcicles, flavored icey's etc? Sometimes it's easier to get seniors to sneak in their fluids that way. The other backwards trick we used in healthcare was to offer a peanut butter (or something like that) kind of snack....it makes them thirsty! Whatever takes, because dehydration can cause all sorts of problems. I don't know if any of this will help, but the info can't hurt. Lifting up a prayer for you!
> 
> BTW, these Malts seem to have a 2nd sense about things ~ You mentioned Ana kissing your face after dental surgery. Bella knows when my heart is acting and she will come and check on me (even if I haven't told anyone that I'm feeling bad). She also becomes a mother hen if I'm laying out in the sun too long lol! Smart babies!!


Barbara, you are a sweetheart, and all of which you wrote is so helpuful and 1000% correct.

We just got back from the short-term care unit, getting MIL all setteld. I do have to admit, prior to going there, I did have my back up in the air. I do have to admit it is a nice facility, the admissions nurse was wonderful, as well as the young man that was going to weigh her. He held off though, because it was her first night, and between the wound care, which by the way, the wounds, yes are wounds but are not infected. So we just need to get them closed. 

I didn't feel better, till I sat down right next to my MIL's bed, and she asked me, are you feeling okay, again I told her 100% okay. She said, Christine, something is the matter. I told her, I don't want you being here . So my MIL and I did a secret pinky swear , that if ever she wants to come home, ever, she will. That made her smile. I think it also helped her to realize we don't want her there, just want her better.

From my experience, the admissions nurses are always wonderful. Which she absolutley was. As far as I am concerned, she still is deyhdrated, regradeless of what the hospital said. 

According to the admission nurse, she will be getting a great deal of care, as far as PT etc. Hubby and I will be popping over tommorow, just to see how things are going. It does look like a normal hospital, which is good.

They will only be setting up PT for the following day. 

So yes, the facility is nice, the first night went well MIL looks wonderful, as far as I am concerned, and her and I have that secret packed  :thumbsup:

I do think, if the faicility does do all they say they are going to do, then it will make her stronger. '

Although heartbreaking to see her there, I was pleased with what I saw so far....but the jury is still out, of course I will give it a chance, she deserves that, and I was sure to place on her clothes are "Family will do wash"  Just a little reminder that family is there and cares.

I loved our secret packed, it was so cute, I think it made us both feel better.

God love her, I love her, and pinky swears, you always keep


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it's tough to do this but she will have 24 hour care and supervision,so this way the family can be with her and not have to worry about her at night.
It's hard to be the caregiver, sometimes the person receiving the care has a hard time dealing with it coming from family and they tend to get impatient and grouchy with the caregiver,making it hard on everyone.
They don't mean to do it...
Sometimes it's easier to take care from a stranger,it maintains their dignity and privacy...some relatives want to keep their privacy from family...

It also leaves the time left with that relative open for more happy times and less stressful...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I know it's tough to do this but she will have 24 hour care and supervision,so this way the family can be with her and not have to worry about her at night.
> It's hard to be the caregiver, sometimes the person receiving the care has a hard time dealing with it coming from family and they tend to get impatient and grouchy with the caregiver,making it hard on everyone.
> They don't mean to do it...
> Sometimes it's easier to take care from a stranger,it maintains their dignity and privacy...some relatives want to keep their privacy from family...
> ...


Michelle,thank you so much for your very wise words. They are all so very true. But honestly, I will sleep somewhat with a big smile on my face, when we did the pinky sware. Condisreing everything, she is taking it like a trooper. Just taking it day by day.

Thank you every so much Michelle, hugs and love.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Christine....happy to hear your MIL is doing well. I agree with Michelle that having that 24 hour care especially right now is important and it makes all the difference in the world that you and DH are comfortable with the facility. Most times when the family is involved and visits, staff tend to be more on top of things knowing that you will show up.

You are a great person with a HUGE heart and your MIL is lucky to have you as her DIL.

BTW, I love the pinky swear......so cute......makes you both feel good inside.

Hugs and love.....:smootch:


----------

